# LAS VEGAS: 2 Amazing Kittens need a home! URGENT!



## Ellodani (Feb 29, 2012)

:kittyball
i found 2 poor little kittens in north las vegas in the middle of the road, nearly hit them with my car! they are 4-5 weeks old. the sweetest most playful kittens you will ever meet, they love to snuggle and play  unfortunatly i have 2 cats already and really cant take on two more! i am in love with these little guys and want them to have a forever home with someone who will love them just as much as i do! they are 2 of the best little kitties ive ever had! if anyone is intrested in taking 1 or both i would be soo happy! i just want them to live healthy happy lives! 
i refuse to give them to some random person on craigslist and would rather find a cat lover like me who will take care of these amazing little guys! 
PM me if your intrested!


----------

